
Ignition Partners:  10 steps to launching an early stage company - comatose_kid
http://blog.curiousoffice.com/?p=105
======
pg
I remember CuriousOffice. They were actually the first people to plagiarize
our site, not Techstars, way back in 2005.

You can still see remnants of it: "We're doing this because we want to help
developers make that hardest step - getting started." vs YC's "We help
startups through what is for many the hardest step, from idea to company."

~~~
danielha
From their "Team" page:

 _"Kelly is the co-founder and CEO of Imagekind, the fastest growing online
venue to buy, sell or create original artwork."_

Online art galleries, anyone?

